# Tossing live snake was no joke



## butterfly33 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Published On:* 10-19-2009
*Source:* Fraser Coast Advocate

When Malcolm Marriott spotted a large group of youths walking along Lennox Street on Friday night, he never imagined they would throw a live carpet python at his passing car.

The alcohol bottles they were swigging from, maybe. But a snake? Never.

“I couldn't believe it,” the long-time Maryborough resident said. “The fact they'd throw a defenceless animal under a car is disgusting.”

Mr Marriott said he and his wife were driving home about 9.30pm and were passing the Doon Villa Bowls Club when the incident happened. He said he saw two boys rush to pick something up, before realising they were holding a carpet snake.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## butterfly33 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Cruelty to snakes*

Stupid kids. I wonder how they'd like to be thrown under a car!
:evil:


----------



## Specks (Oct 19, 2009)

little pricks. lets see how a car bumber feels across their face at 60 kmh arrggghhh:evil:


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 19, 2009)

What moronic little turds....

How'd they like it if I throw them under a car....or a truck :evil:


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 19, 2009)

This sort of stuff makes me mad,i had a incident up here with a few kids with a 5feet Carpet which was in a bad way,so i just took it from them,no complaints ,and handed it over to someone that works with Fawna,the poor thing ended up dying 4-5 months later...MARK


----------



## biggie (Oct 19, 2009)

public nuisance that's pretty lame
atleast animal cruelty they'd get more trouble for keeping it as pet.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah I agree, Public Nuisance is just one of the things the little dweebs should have been charged for.

Public Nuisance
Animal Cruelty
Attempted Murder 

Theres a whole list!!


----------



## Joemal (Oct 19, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Yeah I agree, Public Nuisance is just one of the things the little dweebs should have been charged for.
> 
> Public Nuisance
> Animal Cruelty
> ...


Sorry Rainbow but with the way our justice system is they will only end up with a slap on the wrist .


----------



## Specks (Oct 19, 2009)

well to be honest our justice system SUCKS! big time.its a load of bs if u ask me. killing an animal intentionally is a nuicence. so i annoy someone when something gets killed. that is crap.animal cruelty is what they should get and the punishment should be letting a huge scrubbie bite the kids on the sack. hows that fair. btw let them smell like a bunny rabbit first. hate people that do this kinda crap and can get away with it.makes me sick.


----------



## reptilefan95 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just wished they would have tried to pick up an eastern brown and all got bitten!!


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 19, 2009)

*Lol*



specksta1er said:


> well to be honest our justice system SUCKS! big time.its a load of bs if u ask me. killing an animal intentionally is a nuicence. so i annoy someone when something gets killed. that is crap.animal cruelty is what they should get and the punishment should be letting a huge scrubbie bite the kids on the sack. hows that fair. btw let them smell like a bunny rabbit first. hate people that do this kinda crap and can get away with it.makes me sick.



lol i TOTALLY agree, 
what *********************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************************.ETC, 
i think you get the picture?


----------



## jinxs411 (Oct 19, 2009)

thats disgusting. little pricks:x:x:x:x


----------



## TWENTY B (Oct 19, 2009)

butterfly33 said:


> Stupid kids. I wonder how they'd like to be thrown under a car!
> :evil:


 i'll volenteer my car if anyone would like to throw these kids under


----------



## blakehose (Oct 19, 2009)

I'd be more than happy to Twenty B . It's absolutely disgusting


----------



## Snakes1 (Oct 19, 2009)

We always here that it is illegal to kill any Australian reptile but has any one ever heard of some one being actually prosecuted for this ?


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 19, 2009)

hmm... all i can say is bunch of gronks.... why bother throwing them under a car? i was thinking jus tie em up and and have a big cracky carpet have some fun


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 19, 2009)

reptilefan95 said:


> I just wished they would have tried to pick up an eastern brown and all got bitten!!




strangley enough i found myself thinking the exact same thing,..


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 19, 2009)

I hope they pick up a Brown to do the same not knowing what it is due to their drunkenness, and some how all get bitten 
I'm sure if a Ranger saw you taking it OFF the road and saving it there would be more punishment.


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 19, 2009)

and imagine the outcry if it happened to a cat that should be indoors anyway,...now then thered be trouble.


----------



## Mighty_Moose (Oct 19, 2009)

It really bugs me the stupidity of alot of people these days... i know i cant stop it but i suire as hell can get annoyed that poor snake.... And for sure if it was a cat/dog that was thrown under that car the poo would hit that fan.... *sigh* gives us young-uns a bad name


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 19, 2009)

Or a dog, there was an incident ages back where someone dropped a small dog/puppy off an overpass into the traffic... I can't remember what came of it exactly but there was a huge uproar


----------



## Dotora (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow dam I live less than 30 minutes away from Maryhole. I have to travel through it to go anywhere away from the coastal town where I live.

Want me to get them guys?

:evil:


----------



## bluetongue (Oct 19, 2009)

*unbelievable*

i sure hope later in life these kids have somethign bad happen to them im sure thst something bad will happen i mean if karma's real it should work for sure..im just disgusted ofcause i will go off my nut with swearing and that but i mean that wont fix whats been done hah and a couple of people saw me go off in chat  anyway somethings bound to happen in the futre to em and i hope it does


----------



## rash (Oct 19, 2009)

yeh, so wrong, they will probably just get a slap on the wrist, where as someone taking this protected animal from the wild and showering it with kindness will be in a lot more trouble.


----------



## Specks (Oct 19, 2009)

yeh later on they will pick up a brown and it will bite and then who's laughing u little D!$K HEADS! BTW karma usually only happens on my name is earl unfortunatly. but i pray god rains down on them i hope. hehe im so evil


----------



## SammylovesSnakes (Oct 29, 2009)

what little creeps they deserve to be tossed under a car thast just disgusting tossing an innocent, defenceless animal under a car. THey deserve to be fined or put in jail :x


----------



## wranga (Oct 29, 2009)

id love to swing them by their legs and throw them under the first car thats passing. can only hope the next snake they pick up is an eastern brown and it gives them a tickle up


----------



## garycahill (Oct 29, 2009)

Rainbow-Serpent said:


> Yeah I agree, Public Nuisance is just one of the things the little dweebs should have been charged for.
> 
> Public Nuisance
> Animal Cruelty
> ...


 
Unfortunatly you can't be charged with murder, attempted murder or manslaughter for killing or attempting to kill an animal.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 29, 2009)

garycahill said:


> Unfortunatly you can't be charged with murder, attempted murder or manslaughter for killing or attempting to kill an animal.



I think she meant by throwing something at the car, possibly causing them to swerve and have an accident, it wouldn't hold up in court though.


----------



## gman78 (Oct 29, 2009)

What the?
What idiots.


----------

